# Which network operator in Delhi?



## Micheal (Apr 10, 2012)

okay this may not be the perfect section to post, so admins plz feel free to move it to any other relevant section. although i posted here after much mulling over.

I use a HTC Wildfire S here in kolkata. Previously was on Vodafone but now on Tata Docomo. Reasons being low tariffs on all - text messages, call rates, web packs, etc.

Now i'll be moving to Delhi soon. So will be needing a new connection there. Obviously dad says to go for Vodafone because of assurance of connectivity. If not, then surely Airtel.

I use my phone a lot to make local + std calls, local + national sms, and surfing the web. Obviously all these on vodafone will not be within 200 bucks. So looking for different choices. Less than stellar connectivity (read: vodafone) will do. Plz help...


----------



## ravi_9793 (Apr 10, 2012)

No doubt.. Airtel has best network in Delhi. Can't say about their offers....
P.S Never try MTNL trump.


----------



## Champ (Apr 10, 2012)

In terms of connectivity Airtel is best, but it tends to be a bit costly in longer run.
Vodaphone and idea are also fine and cheaper too.

If you want good connectivity I will advise to stay away from Aircel, Reliance and DoCoMo despite their cheaper rates.


----------



## Micheal (Apr 10, 2012)

ya had heard idea! has a strong presence there. any idea of their tariffs with special recharge packs?
i'm a prepaid user.


----------



## Naveen.S (Apr 11, 2012)

You should check website of each network for their tariffs. Everything has been given there clearly. Google....


----------



## Micheal (Apr 11, 2012)

ghost at rest said:


> You should check website of each network for their tariffs. Everything has been given there clearly. Google....



thats already been thought of. in most cases, operators dont actively update their web records. there is a significant difference in what they post online and what goes on in the streets.


----------



## Naveen.S (Apr 11, 2012)

There are three different network connections in my family. Aircel, Airtel and Tata Docomo. Strangely, shopkeepers don't know about all the plans most of the time. AFAIK, Network operators update their websites regularly.


----------



## maverick786us (Apr 11, 2012)

Vodafone has strongest network in North India. I own an 8 yr old prepaid connection from Airtel which loose network while driving and sometimes in home with cracking sound sometimes. My mom and wife have Vodafone post paid and they never experienced network issue.

Airtel will most of the time boil your blood by so many activities.
*Example*
1) Without my permission they subscribed me for useless Alaram and Reminder service and deducted money
2) Without my permission they changed my hello tunes thus deducting the money and when I called customer care they said with PRIDE that there was some technical problem with their servers making them do so/

I am planning to change my network soon using Number Portability


----------



## theserpent (Apr 11, 2012)

Stay with Airtel!Even Though Expensive and now their CC is also kind of dumb.But still Airtel is best..You have a good network through out INDIA


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 12, 2012)

*Airtel.*


----------



## Micheal (Apr 14, 2012)

my apologies for being late. was out of town.

seems vodafone or airtel rules the roost. "ghost at rest", i'll check out their websites asap. hope to zero in on one soon.


----------

